# Darcy just keeps growing!



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

Pine cones, his other obsession









His mom came for a visit!









"Come on mom, play with me"









Tug of war


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

14 weeks


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

Oh you really got some cute pics. He is growing so fast.


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

He is such a sweetheart! What a blast he gets to play with his Mom. I've been looking for new pictures. He is so puppy fluffy!


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

That is so cool that his mom came over to play. I love that!

He's so adorable!


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

BFF said:


> He is so puppy fluffy!


I know, he needs a clip! He's totally scared of the clippers though (and very strong) so we need to do some desensitization so that it's not dangerous when we're trying to do his nose. The breeder is going to help us out within the next few weeks to do it...


----------



## bluespoomommy (Feb 25, 2010)

what a total cutie!!


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

Awww!! I saw a new sig. picture and was intently waiting for updated pictures before i bugged you. Such a character!! Love him!!


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

Here's a couple more my dad sent me.

Darcy meets his first horses (he barked at them)









And wades in the shallows of Lake Ontario. I think he'll be swimming before the summer's over!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

He is getting so darned cute, and I do not think your smile could get much bigger!!!


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

Darcy is sooooo cute! And it's so cool that he gets to see his mom. Nickel's breeder is just too far away  

Keep the pictures coming!!


----------



## Reesmom (Feb 4, 2010)

He's getting so big!!! It's amazing how fast they grow. Glader is getting too big to hold. I'm gonna miss snuggling my baby pup. I love to see how they change as they grow.


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

I love the picture with the horse! The biggest thing Zulee has met is a lab! I would love to see her reaction to a horse.


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

Can't believe Darcy's already been with you for 5 weeks. He is so cute and full of life. Love that his mom came to visit and that they were playing tug of war. Who won? He looks like he's holding his own in the pic! Keep the photos coming.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

They do grow up way too fast!! He looks adorable and I cannot wait to see vid of him swimming!!


----------



## apoodleaday (Feb 22, 2010)

Such cuteness! I love the last pic in the first set. His expression is absolutely adorable.


----------



## Evik (Sep 2, 2009)

OMG Darcy is such a sweetheart, soooooooooooo cute. They share same obsessions with Monti, pine cones and birds - actually anything moving :rolffleyes:. And one more, doesn't like to be groomed :doh:, but they look so nice after, good luck with that . Post some pictures after his hair cut .


----------



## artsycourtneysue (Jul 21, 2009)

oh he is so sweet!! I am so happy you have your lovely puppy. I'm so fond of that cute fuzzy puppy face


----------



## HiSocietyPoodle (May 2, 2010)

*Black toy Poodle*

He's so cute. I wish I could get pix of my little Guido. He is a black toy also. But when I photograph him he looks like a black blob. Your little guy is so cute.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_What a little doll!! His obsession with pined cones is adorable. I love to see a poodle that likes water. And, what a lucky boy he is that his mother can come to visit and have play time with him.
_


----------



## artsycourtneysue (Jul 21, 2009)

This reminded me so much of this pic of Cozi at 15 weeks....


Cdnjennga said:


> 14 weeks


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

They did look so similar! Wow, it's crazy looking at those photos, Darcy has changed so much in a month! Puppies grow so fast.


----------

